# A Trip In The U.p.



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

This Past Weeked My Wife And I Went To Newberry Sleddin. Here Is My
Sleddin Report - Trail 9, Once Out Of Town, Was A Nice Ride Up To Pine
Stump. From There We Took Trail 8 West To Grand Marais, What A Bumpy Ride!!! In A Older Sled With Not Much Suspension I Felt It The Next Day! But I Got The Wife Talked Into A Newer Sled Nex Year. Grand Marais Was Slush And Dirt. From Grand Marais We Went South Down Trail 443. Still Bumpy But Not As Bad. We Ended Up Getting Off 443 And Taking Some Back Roads To Trail 9. They Need Snow, But It Was Still Good!! The Next Morn We Drove Over To Strongs And Took 474 East Toward Raco. Nice Ride - Smooth Trail. Nice On The Sore Back, We Ended Up Turning Down The Power Line Back Toward The Truck. Kinda Glad We Did The The Batteries In The Gps Went Dead And I Forgot New Ones. All And All A Nice Trip But They Could Use A Nice Foot Or So Of Fresh Power.


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

A friend and I will be heading up next week. Looks like the les machine will give them some much needed snow. Good to know there is still some ort of base for the groomers to work with.

How do gas prices compare up by Newberry compared to down here in the lp?


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

When I was up there in Nov. gas prices were the same as here. Sounds like the snowbelts are going to get hit good with les. 10 or more inches by Thur.


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

gas was the same in the u.p. as it was in the l.p. If they get more snow i might have to cancel my fishin trip to higgens this weekend


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

gas in paradise was 2.12 then 1.99 at the bridge for the cheap stuff last weekend we bring all our gas with us so we arent raped like that!! lol


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Just returned from paradise today gas there was 2.24 newberry and grand marais 1.99


----------

